# RB26 nismo longblock or covers



## bboy11021988 (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi Guys, looking for a used or brand new Nismo Longblock. Finespec, S1, S2, R1, R2 ect

Or for a Cover Set with plaques 

I know how much Money that cost. So let me know and Dm-Me

Gesendet von meinem SM-G988B mit Tapatalk


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

I like where you are going with this, but just to let you know that they are very hard to get and will cost big money.

There is S1 engine plaque cover that i saw on Yahoo Japan auctions recently.


----------



## bboy11021988 (Jul 15, 2016)

Saw this s1 cover. But need a full set or a engine. Know its not cheap.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G988B mit Tapatalk


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

bboy11021988 said:


> Hi Guys, looking for a used or brand new Nismo Longblock. Finespec, S1, S2, R1, R2 ect
> 
> Or for a Cover Set with plaques
> 
> ...


Saw the finepec sell in Japan about 5 years ago for 15/16k just as the American market began to take traction. I’m sure now they are like £30k+ and wouldn’t surprise me.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

People said they were expensive 

used to do them for under 7k delivered 








Nismo Final Spec Engines


we have just supplied one of these RB engines. not sure if anyone else wants one but can ship pretty cheap via container to the UK They are on a limited run. Nismo Final Spec RB Engines made at Omori




www.gtr.co.uk


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

matty32 said:


> People said they were expensive
> 
> used to do them for under 7k delivered
> 
> ...


I remember back in 2014 I had the option to buy one instead I built my own. Don’t regret as my engine is higher spec, but should have bought one and sold it for a killing lol.


----------

